# meisternib #5



## yorkie (Apr 6, 2017)

What FP kit would fit the meisternib #5 nib?  I was looking at the Vertex Supreme as an option and possible the Kathina?  Hoping to make one not too chunky.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## edstreet (Apr 6, 2017)

Those are jowo #5.5 nibs. Any kit on the market will take that size. Except the k it seems that use the #12 (#6) nibs. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using Tapatalk


----------



## yorkie (Apr 6, 2017)

edstreet said:


> Those are jowo #5.5 nibs. Any kit on the market will take that size. Except the k it seems that use the #12 (#6) nibs.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using Tapatalk



Thanks, but I think $160 is a little out of the price range for a nib.  Appreciate the reply.


----------



## edstreet (Apr 6, 2017)

The $160 stuff is more the exception ban the norm, or average, or majority of nibs out there. In the calligraphy world nibs run a few dollars each. In fountain pens it's closer like 5-25, then there is the 160+ with precious metals.


----------



## DaveT (Apr 16, 2017)

yorkie said:


> What FP kit would fit the meisternib #5 nib?  I was looking at the Vertex Supreme as an option and possible the Kathina?  Hoping to make one not too chunky.
> 
> Thanks for your help.



If my memory is correct the Jowo #5 nibs do not fit the vertex. From what I remember, the nib falls out of the pen.

I do not have experience with the Katrina kit.


----------



## edstreet (Apr 16, 2017)

That is because psi and berea use low quality cheap nibs. Simple solution is to widen the wings at the base of the new nib to allow it to grip to the housing better.


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 16, 2017)

I just made a Stretch fountain pen and swapped the nib for a #5 Heritance Fine point. Very easy swap.

(Best of my knowledge, the Heritance nibs were made by JoWo.)


----------



## edstreet (Apr 16, 2017)

Heritance nibs was made by Jowo.


----------

